# Could I get some Internet station testers?



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Good morning all -

We have been doing a lot of work on the station over the weekend, and I really want to try and load the server as much as possible with listeners - can I get some folks to test - just click on either low or high bandwidth, and try to stay on for at least 1/2 hour, so we can get an accurate load reading?

There is NO FEE to listen.

classicalmusicbroadcast.com

Many many thanks in advance -

CMB


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Please play more *symphonies*, from all periods. Especially great ones, with lesser known ones for color and intrigue.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Their seems to be an issue with your site restarting over and over after being on it for a few minutes?


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Will do on the symphonies!

And yes, it is hanging up - it is 2 issues - one we solved, the other one will take some more time.
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

do you have a playlist on the site? Perhaps a weekly one to show what repertoire you'll have on the site each week?


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually, it is illegal in the US for Internet -only stations to post a playlist. FM stations that also broadcast via Internet can do it, but not Internet-only. It is supposedly to discourage people from ripping the stream, by knowing what is being played in advance.

Blame the recording industry for this one, folks. I am keeping on eye on the laws-if they ever change, I will be the first one making changes on the station, but the fine is pretty steep so for now, no advance playlist.

...sigh...


----------



## captaintim (Feb 26, 2007)

What a shame! Seems they haven't really figured out the best way to stop people ripping music yet but meanwhile its services such as yours that probably lose out. Its just as easy to digitally record digital radio such as BBC Radio 3 and edit things to give you a perfectly ripped off recording, and you can easily find out what is going to be played each week/day. Doesn't seem fair to me


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, it's nice to see an internet radio station playing a real collection of classical music.

Would it be possible to revise the _Now Playing_ information to include the composer and title of the work? For example, right now it says: "Now Playing: _Robert Shaw&Atlanta Symphony&Chorus - V. Agnus Dei" _but does not give the name of the composer or the title of the work, only the conductor, performer and movement. Thanks!


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

well, we do our best, but if the CD itself doesn't have the ID3 tags coded correctly, we have to go in and do it by hand. At this point, there are over 4,000 separate music files and counting, so the ones with less info get updated when I can throw an intern at it once in a while. 

I appreciate the suggestions - keep them coming!

CMB


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

That makes sense, most ID3 tags are incorrectly coded for classical music (in my opinion). Thanks for looking into it.


----------

